# Rabbit skinning/gutting made easy



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Just had to share this one.

http://www.mucc.org/mood/rabbit/rabbitclean.wmv


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

That is pretty slick, thanks for posting !!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would imagine that would work well for squirrels too!!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

sweet method


----------

